

Joyent deprecates no.de and partners with Nodejitsu - sylvinus
http://www.nodejitsu.com/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRokvajBZKXonjHpfsX96%2BgkUaGg38431UFwdcjKPmjr1YsGSdQhcOuuEwcWGog8ygNBH%2B6B#/joyent

======
sylvinus
Text from the email just sent to no.de customers:

Greetings!

We are emailing you with some great news. Joyent Cloud is partnering with
Nodejitsu to provide a new Node.js development environment that improves on
Joyent’s existing no.de service. You can sign up for the new service by
clicking here.

Below is an FAQ explaining what this partnership means. Thanks for reading!

Q: Can you explain the Joyent Cloud / Nodejitsu partnership? What does this
mean?

A: Joyent Cloud and Nodejitsu are partnering to deliver a Node.js development
environment that will leverage the development and management tools of
Nodejitsu and the Joyent Cloud infrastructure to deliver high-performance
Node.js applications. Nodejitsu will run a significant part of its
infrastructure on the Joyent Cloud. This will provide a superior continuum for
Node.js apps spanning development, test and production phases of an
application life cycle.

Q: I have an no.de account. How does this new arrangement affect me?

A: The new arrangement does not affect you whatsoever. You can still use your
existing no.de account as outlined under the Terms of Service of the free
program. While we think those who check out the new Nodejitsu development
environment will want to switch over from no.de immediately, we do not have
plans to make changes to the no.de service at this time.

Q: I want an no.de account but couldn't get one before because the system was
over capacity. Can I get one now?

A: You won't be able to get a no.de account, but developers wishing to access
a full-featured Node.js development sandbox should sign up for the new
Nodejitsu / Joyent service.

Q: How do I move from the no.de environment to the Nodjitsu environment?

A: All Node.js code deployed in no.de should run equally well in the new
Nodejitsu sandbox. If users are on no.de v2, the only significant changes are
the switch from “git push” to “jitsu deploy”, Nodejitsu’s deployment tool.
Jitsu deploy will walk you through all necessary changes configuration
changes. For more information on how to use jitsu deploy, click here.

Best Regards, The Joyent Team

------
mojo706
the only constant is change.

